# Toyota Land Cruiser Prado 120 SQ Build



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Howdy Folks! 

Been a good long while since I’ve been on DIYMA. Some here may remember my old Toyota Alphard build. Recently changed vehicles and pulled all the gear. I wanted back in an SUV so I picked up a nice used Prado here’s in Japan. 

Here’s the old build:

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...your-tweeter-you-2.html#/topics/60051?page=15

At this point, I’m think most of the gear will get reused. New wiring and sound deadening for sure. I’ve got some planning to do. I’m thinking false floor in the rear with down firing subs this time. I want to still be able to utilize the rear and have the structure strong enough so that I can lay a air mattress down to sleep. 

Here are some pics of that I have to work with. As you can see the vehicle has the factory 3 way with sub in the back. Factory amp is under the passenger seat. 

I’m currently thinking to fabricate the mids in the factory tweeter location on the door cards and the tweeters in either the sails or A Pillars. Also toying around with the idea of putting the mids in the factory position(middle). Just worried about soundstage. Processing will be the DEH-P01 or Helix DSP MK. Amps will remain the Arc SE and HAT front stage. Subs will be the original BM MKIII for now with a possible upgrade to the new MKv. 

Anyhow, this will be somewhat slow as I’m about to go on tour. Bare with me. Meanwhile I’ll be doing some planning. 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Didn’t realize the interior pics were so dark. I’ll grab some better pics.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, Pete! You helped me import my first P01 years ago before the P99 was available here in the states! Nice to see you around. Hope all is well! Very nice ride, btw! 

Mikael


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Mike! Sure, I remember you. Glad to see your still around here. Looking forward to get this new build underway. Got some serious planning to do but, it’ll get done. 

How’s yours looking these days?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

nirschl said:


> Hi Mike! Sure, I remember you. Glad to see your still around here. Looking forward to get this new build underway. Got some serious planning to do but, it’ll get done.
> 
> How’s yours looking these days?


Nice! The Alphard was always one of my favorite installs way back when. I've been through a few vehicles (and P01/P99s, lol) since then. I bought a 2014 Audi S4 last year, and just finished the install: 

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...lery/396914-2014-audi-s4-pro-audio-build.html

Just waiting on the grill to be finished for the trunk. It's dynamic as hell! I miss my P01 though, which was impossible to do in this because of all the OE integration. Oh well. Looking forward to seeing this build!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! That new install looks fantastic. Bet it sounds as good as it looks too. 

I miss the Alphard and the install no doubt. Was a sad day ripping all that out but...onward. Still toying around with equipment ideas but, as I said above most will get reused. The P01 works great for my needs. The Arc SE’s are very dynamic. HAT drivers have not let me down all these years and I’ve got some others here too I’d like to try out. 

Cheers


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

This is my system in a 100 series in case it helps you in anyway. 

After a lot of listening and adjusting, I love the way my system sounds. I love the LandCruiser platform too! 

Also I installed two 10" subwoofers but, one 10" subwoofer is more than enough and I like for my systems to be a little bass heavy. 

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...exus-lx-470-landcruiser-finally-finished.html


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know if this fits your 120 or not. Nor do I know if it is any good either. Just passing on the information.

https://phoenixandroidradios.com/co...or-toyota-prado-2003-2009?variant=47217091917


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

80s series Land Cruiser article for ideas.

https://forum.ih8mud.com/threads/ol...cle-on-1993-landcruiser.988851/#post-10993823


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, just saw your reply’s. Thanks for the link! I’m pretty excited about this build to say the least.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So, here’s the plan. Obviously deaden the thing first and doing some wiring. I’ve got tons of amps here that I have yet to even give a listen. All old school stuff except for (9) Arc Audio SEs. The rest is all old school Zapco, PPI, Nakamichi and Soundstream. I’m going to do some bench testing to see how they do and if they even still work! ?

I’ve also considered going class D this time around. The Carrozzeria PRS-D800’s are sweet little amps and I the HAT U5a’s have me intrigued as well. 

I’m going to knock out the front stage first and do some listening. 

I’ll snap some pics later of all the amps I have laying around. May even need to start unloading...

Today is my birthday and I’m going to get out on my Harley and enjoy the day. 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

That throwback 80 series looks fantastic and is very close to what I’m going to be doing. I need to retain the ability to load stuff in the back. Got a couple ideas for that. 

For some reason I can’t get your photos to load .


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Just found a BNIB Denon DCT-A100 and I’m sooo tempted to pick it up...decisions, decisions...?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, took a bit but, the new install is finally underway. First up will be the 3way Hybrid Audio front stage. L3SE going in the pillars on dash and radiator tweets going on the outside sail panels to help widen the soundstage a bit. Headunit will be the DEH-P01(P99) with an external DAC for hard drive and iPad duties. More in that part later. ODR power line filter and DAC will be installed in a hidden compartment in the glove box. I will(for now) be re-using Arc Audio SE amps paired with the ALD Balanced Line Driver’s this go around. The ALD’s will go under the drivers seat with balanced cables going to the rear. I’m still a bit torn on the subs. I have (2) original BM ‘s and (2) new slim JL’s sitting here. Not sure which I’ll use yet. 

Will post updates as it goes. I’m pumped to finally get this under way. 

Tweet fab has started first.


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

cool car for building car audio in it...
here is my buddys Prado bass enclosure


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Progress in the works.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Things are moving along nicely with the front stage. Doors deadened, wires ran and baffles built from white birch for the L6SE’s. Pillars and sail panels just need to be wrapped and their good to go. A teaser pic before the wrapping goes down.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Bad lighting but, I’ll grab more pics later. Pillars and sails done and wrapped. Handles will be black as well. Doors also done. Deadened to the bone. This set-up should rock after some tuning. 

Sub and amp rack up next.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks incredible. Did the vehicle have factory sail panels, or were those fabricated from scratch? My 4runner doesn't have a sail panel area and I've thought of doing something similar.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

mrichard89 said:


> Looks incredible. Did the vehicle have factory sail panels, or were those fabricated from scratch? My 4runner doesn't have a sail panel area and I've thought of doing something similar.


Had tiny little ones. This part was a challenge for my buddy Jun apparently but, I think it’s going to work nicely. 4runners are fun platforms as well.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

nirschl said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> Been a good long while since I’ve been on DIYMA. Some here may remember my old Toyota Alphard build. Recently changed vehicles and pulled all the gear. I wanted back in an SUV so I picked up a nice used Prado here’s in Japan.
> 
> ...


Is that the non-Lexus version of the GX? 
Or is that the full size Land Cruiser?

Jay


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy Folks!
> ...


Yep. Toyota Prado sane as the GX470. Love it.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Those little sail panels looks incredible.

Matt


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah they do! Nice work!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

It’s getting real now. Starting to see the end. Amp rack and sub enclosure left to do this week and next. And an all out lift kit. 

So the following pics(I’ll have better later) are the deck and external DAC install and wired up. We were also able to retain steering wheel controls! We used a Carrozzeria storage unit for the DAC install. Audio and charging USB ports installed in the console. Audio for the DAC and from DEH-P01. There is a Carrozzeria ODR Stage RS-D7X power line filter installed on the glove box. 
(4) Arc Audio ALD’s installed under the drivers seat with all power ran and RCA’s from the DEH-P01. We also did custom balanced cables from the ALD’s to rear for the Ard SE amps. This time around I wanted to utilize this feature due to signal length. Industrial grade Cat8 cable and connectors were used. 

More to come on this!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Easy access to gains on opposite side. A custom aluminum bar was used as a bracket to hold down the ALD’s as they have no mounting options.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Some under hood pics. Big 3 done and custom aluminum bracket made for fuse blocks.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Making progress on the rear cargo area. Subs will be (2)Stereo Integrity BM’s. This enclosure will give them their max recommended cubic ft. 

Arc 4200SE, (2) 2300SE amps for now. I may change them out in the near future. 

Need to get this pieced together and start routing wiring...the not so fun part.


----------



## gbrnole (Jul 5, 2009)

mrichard89 said:


> Looks incredible. Did the vehicle have factory sail panels, or were those fabricated from scratch? My 4runner doesn't have a sail panel area and I've thought of doing something similar.


i'd give my left arm for a snap in sail panel solution for a 5th gen 4runner!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

gbrnole said:


> mrichard89 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks incredible. Did the vehicle have factory sail panels, or were those fabricated from scratch? My 4runner doesn't have a sail panel area and I've thought of doing something similar.
> ...


You can always fabricate something! Use your imagination. Just because Toyota didn’t see fit doesn’t mean you can’t. Haha


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got a decent amount of work done the past two days. I’ll get some pics up soon! Sound tomorrow.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like what you are doing in here - love the look of the P99 install (I miss mine). I need to look up the DAC you are using. I predict that you will like the two SI subs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

looks great!!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I really like what you are doing in here - love the look of the P99 install (I miss mine). I need to look up the DAC you are using. I predict that you will like the two SI subs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeh, these are the BM’s from the very first run. Loved them in my last install. Appreciate the comments! If all goes well, I’ll have sound today. But it’s darn cold today! Buurrrrrr


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So, I was not really happy with the RJ45 cable. A bit too much noise for my taste. A bit of alternator whine I couldn’t manage to get rid of. And honestly, the sound just wasn’t there.... I still had to try given the fact I’m using Arc SE amps. 

So, out came the seats and half the carpet lifted to run matching RCA interconnects as from the HU. This gives me (4) 6 meter runs with the ALD’s in the middle on each channel. Zero noise and after a quick tune sounds fantastic! Very happy with this. Balancing the ALD gains and amp gains is a bit touchy but, I’m just about there I think. 

Here’s a couple pics of the set-up under the drivers seat. A base was fabricated and bolted to the floorboard and wrapped in suede. Then an aluminum bracket made to fit over the ALD’s. There is also a relay with quick release connector mounted to the side of the base.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

One thing I noticed right away with this front stage set up compared to my last vehicle was the benefit of having the tweeters wider in the sails. Sound stage is more expansive left to right. A couple comparison pics. New and old.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some good work done on the rear. All wired up and I got some good seat time with it. The Topping DAC works beautifully. Love the sound from this unit. I don’t have many DSD tracks but, I’ll be gathering some slowly. This set-up gives me the option to use an external hard drive with the DEH-P01(p99) or CD. The Topping runs through my iPhone or iPad for hi-res stuff, Netflix and Gamepass. 

It had been a while since I heard these SI BM’s and they still impress the heck out of me. Effortlessly blending and really hard to localize. I had thought about getting the new mkV’s but, they are out of stock. 

Anyhow, a few pics of progress. Still left to do are the beauty panels and fabricating a flat deck to go over top of it all for storage and to sleep on when camping. Brackets will be fabricated to click in to the third row seat locations to make it sturdy. The last pic was borrowed from another forum member whom did this very thing. 

Onward


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Sick pillars, very nice work.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Non audio related but...installed a full 3inch lift kit on the Prado the other day. Raised the soundstage. ?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

nirschl said:


> Non audio related but...installed a full 3inch lift kit on the Prado the other day. Raised the soundstage. ?


Nice! OME (can see the yellow shocks in the rear)?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

CrimsonCountry said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > Non audio related but...installed a full 3inch lift kit on the Prado the other day. Raised the soundstage. ?
> ...


Thanks! Dobinsons?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

nirschl said:


> Thanks! Dobinsons


Ahhh...very nice products, at least from what I've read. I may end up going with one of their rear springs next time (running Icon/SAW now).

Btw, how is that D10 treating you? No issues? Asking b/c I may add one soon. I keep looking at the D50 too but the D10 does way more than I'd actually need and its a 1/3 of the price.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

CrimsonCountry said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Dobinsons
> ...


The Dobinsons kit is working out great thus far. Going in for an alignment next week. But I didn’t loose much it seems. 

The D10 is working out nicely. It runs off of the DEH-P01 Aux input. And controlled with my iPhone and iPad. I’ve played some hi res files through it and it’s everything as advertised. We also fabricated an external USB bus power module for it. If using an iOS device, you’ll also need the Camera connection kit to get a digital signal from the iPhone or iPad. 

Review and Measurements:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...iew-and-measurements-of-topping-d10-dac.2470/

I also have the new DX3 Pro for my desktop monitors and HD600 headphones. Loving it. You really cannot beat these units for the price.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

nirschl said:


> The Dobinsons kit is working out great thus far. Going in for an alignment next week. But I didn’t loose much it seems.
> 
> The D10 is working out nicely. It runs off of the DEH-P01 Aux input. And controlled with my iPhone and iPad. I’ve played some hi res files through it and it’s everything as advertised. We also fabricated an external USB bus power module for it. If using an iOS device, you’ll also need the Camera connection kit to get a digital signal from the iPhone or iPad.
> 
> ...


Awesome. What I wanted to hear. I have no hesitation with getting the D10 should I go that route for my DAC. Their small form and capable processing seem to be the current mark to beat in the > $100 price range...heck, even above $100.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

CrimsonCountry said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > The Dobinsons kit is working out great thus far. Going in for an alignment next week. But I didn’t loose much it seems.
> ...


I think you can’t go wrong with it. It’s very impressive for the price point. Unmatched perhaps?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Been getting a bit done on the Prado. Just recently fabricated a steel frame for a cover/sleeping-platform to go over the amps and subs. Also custom brackets which latch in to the third row seat positions.

The inserts are in two sections so they can be removed easily. I’m going to scrap these two inserts however and make a couple which close in everything. Extending out to the sides and then carpet them. With the second row seats laid flat it’ll double as a bed with an air mattress. 

Put some primer on the frame today and painting it Matt Black tomorrow. 

Then I need to unbolt everything and bolt the rack and box to the body. It just so happens in have some great points to do so they are leftover from the third row seats.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Continued


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool concept - looking forward to seeing the finished product


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Very cool concept - looking forward to seeing the finished product
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Appreciate it. It’s starting to come together. I’m still debating what I want to do with the amp rack and sub enclosure in terms of wrapping. To be honest, they won’t be seen much. 


Primed and painted the frame yesterday and today. Came out really nice in Matte-Black.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Coming along nicely. There are not many Toyota Prado builds out there. 

I have a 2003 all Sony GS Series and MiniDSP 6x8 build in the works. The jump seats will be retained as I occasionally carry passengers and large stuff. 

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-P585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So, this happened. Stay tuned for a minor rebuild in the rear cargo area.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I think this will be the final resting place for the HDSP controller. Ash tray cover. Push in and it pops out for easy access. Obviously a bit of fabrication will be needed.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I’ve gotten a few messages about the Topping D10 I’m running. Here is a snap shot of it running in the Prado. Onkyo HD Player “Wild Man Blues’” and 352Hz PCM. It’s been working like a charm thus far in my current set-up. Reads everything I throw at it. DSD files are converted to PCM due to the Onkyo and iOS interface. However, it’ll play DSD files when run through a PC. 

Im about to also install my new Zapco HDSP but, I think I’ll keep this one in for double duties. iOS and USB between the 2.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

+1 for the D10. 

I have had to switch to NePLAYER from Onkyo so I can set the sampling rate when upsampling as the Helix is limited to 96kHz input over optical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> +1 for the D10.
> 
> I have had to switch to NePLAYER from Onkyo so I can set the sampling rate when upsampling as the Helix is limited to 96kHz input over optical.
> 
> ...


Does NePlayer allow you to play DSD files as is? Onkyo will only read as PCM up to 352.8 or 384...cant remember.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

nirschl said:


> I’ve gotten a few messages about the Topping D10 I’m running. Here is a snap shot of it running in the Prado. Onkyo HD Player “Wild Man Blues’” and 352Hz PCM. It’s been working like a charm thus far in my current set-up. Reads everything I throw at it. DSD files are converted to PCM due to the Onkyo and iOS interface. However, it’ll play DSD files when run through a PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Im about to also install my new Zapco HDSP but, I think I’ll keep this one in for double duties. iOS and USB between the 2.




Love that track! Sound Liaison has some amazing music!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve gotten a few messages about the Topping D10 I’m running. Here is a snap shot of it running in the Prado. Onkyo HD Player “Wild Man Blues’” and 352Hz PCM. It’s been working like a charm thus far in my current set-up. Reads everything I throw at it. DSD files are converted to PCM due to the Onkyo and iOS interface. However, it’ll play DSD files when run through a PC.
> ...


Agreed. I’ve gotten most of their stuff I believe.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

nirschl said:


> Does NePlayer allow you to play DSD files as is? Onkyo will only read as PCM up to 352.8 or 384...cant remember.



Not sure - don’t have any DSD files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > Does NePlayer allow you to play DSD files as is? Onkyo will only read as PCM up to 352.8 or 384...cant remember.
> ...


Well, it’s playing DSD through my laptop and foobar2000 right now. Very impressive little unit this thing. And with the ability to easily swap in and out op-amps makes it even better.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

nirschl said:


> Well, it’s playing DSD through my laptop and foobar2000 right now. Very impressive little unit this thing. And with the ability to easily swap in and out op-amps makes it even better.




Nice location  

I’m not sure whether to hide my D10 in the glovebox at the front or run a usb extension to the back and mount it by the DSP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> nirschl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it’s playing DSD through my laptop and foobar2000 right now. Very impressive little unit this thing. And with the ability to easily swap in and out op-amps makes it even better.
> ...


Tough call. Whichever allows the least amount of noise I figure. One thing you may want to consider is an external powered USB hub of sorts. This is what I did. Built from scratch and hidden inside the console under my switches. With the iPhone I’m also using a Camera connection kit. 

Btw, I installed the DX3 Pro drivers and new firmware update on this. Some on the Audio Science Review page said it sounded better. In the vehicle I can’t really tell. 

I’ve got the DX3 Pro running as my desktop unit along with monitors and HD600 cans.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

I also have a DX3PRO for home use 

Still on original firmware for D10 and DX3Pro as they both worth. Is it worth updating them?

It will be optical to the Helix DSP Mini so guess optical will be better than a 4 meter run of usb cable?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

A bit of work today. Redoing the layout to make room for the Zapco HDSP and wiring. Still rethinking things along the way and I think a sub change may be in the near future. More work on this tomorrow to include fabrication for the remote mount. It never ends...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Quick pic showing the integration of the Topping D10 DAC. Pulled out to do some maintenance and install LEDS for the controls. 

Also, got rid of 2 of the ALDs as they were no longer needed. The new Zapco HDSP is in and running with a pretty decent tune. More work to do cosmetically though in the rear. Pics coming soon. It’s taking me longer due to my current work load. Needs to be wrapped up though before July. 

Onward


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Been using Arc Audio SE amps for years now. Time to change things up a bit. 

1- UA4 for highs and mids
1- UA4 for midbass
1- UA1 for subs 

Also swapping out the BM’s for a single Clarius C12D4. 

Processing still the Zapco HDSP. 

It would seems this may simplify the layout in the rear a bit. But we’ll see once the build starts. 

More to come


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

nirschl said:


> Quick pic showing the integration of the Topping D10 DAC. Pulled out to do some maintenance and install LEDS for the controls.
> 
> Also, got rid of 2 of the ALDs as they were no longer needed. The new Zapco HDSP is in and running with a pretty decent tune. More work to do cosmetically though in the rear. Pics coming soon. It’s taking me longer due to my current work load. Needs to be wrapped up though before July.
> 
> Onward



Coming along nicely.

The mounting brackets for the Topping D10 look great. I have been toying around with the idea of doing away with a headunit for an iPad/Topping D10 only source setup. That said, it would require figuring out how to get the digital signal from the iPad and powering the DAC.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

reithi said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> The mounting brackets for the Topping D10 look great. I have been toying around with the idea of doing away with a headunit for an iPad/Topping D10 only source setup. That said, it would require figuring out how to get the digital signal from the iPad and powering the DAC.



Just need the Apple Camera Connection Kit (usb and lightning power connections) and power it from the Lightning cable 

That’s how it works for my iPhone 6S. 

Then need a music player app to use the full D10 capabilities eg Onkyo player. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> reithi said:
> 
> 
> > Coming along nicely.
> ...


Yes, all of that is what I’m using. However, we also fabricated an external USB powered supply. 

The D10 is a no brainer for the price and it’s performance. Would be fantastic for the car pc crowd.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

nirschl said:


> Yes, all of that is what I’m using. However, we also fabricated an external USB powered supply.
> 
> The D10 is a no brainer for the price and it’s performance. Would be fantastic for the car pc crowd.



Thanks

I like the simplicity of the iPad > Apple Camera Adapter > Topping D10 > MiniDSP C-DSP.

A 3A USB power supply should be enough to power the iPad and D10.

There are a number of Onkyo apps on the App Store. Which are you running?


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Onkyo HF Player. Need to pay for hi-res functions though if you want higher than 48KHz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

SiW80 said:


> Onkyo HF Player. Need to pay for hi-res functions though if you want higher than 48KHz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Onkyo HF Player is the best I’ve used. Worth the extra bucks for the HiRes capabilities.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

SiW80 said:


> Onkyo HF Player. Need to pay for hi-res functions though if you want higher than 48KHz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. I will try it out.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

New HAT flare for the L3SE’s. I did not end up needing the mounting rings(too big) as the metal grill mesh fit snug in the cut out. Lucky! 

Also working on the new layout for the new gear. Unity amps and C12SW. You’ll notice the perfect mounting locations in the floor where the 3rd row seats were. 

More to come... Onward. Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some good work in on the rear deadening today. I had already done the front to second row seats. Also plotted the mount locations for the sub enclosure and amp rack. Can’t wait to rap this up. Time has not been on my side as of late.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So after tons of deadening and putting it all back together...and finding some time for myself...I got started on incorporating the new equipment from ground up. 

A few pics of my humble beginnings. HAT Unity Amps and a Zapco HDSP. 

Onward


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Made a decent amount of progress today and sound at the end! Tomorrow I’ll do some wire clean up and I’ll put some tuning hours in for my road trip the following day. 

Next month will be the new sub enclosure build and I’ll wrap it up with beauty panels and call it for a while...at least. 

After setting gains and time alignment I think I’m really going to enjoy the Unity Amps. Still early of course, but very early and initial impressions tells me their an upgrade from the Arc SE’s I’ve had for years. 

Oh and that AC blower you see at the rear was an absolute life saver today. Rainy season is on its way out and the humidity and heat from you know where has settled in...swamp a$$ central. 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

New enclosure build for the Clarius 12D4 thats been sitting here. 24mm MDF and just under 1.6cft sealed. This will be run off of the HAT UA1. Hoping to wrap it up tomorrow. Then I will finally start making it all pretty in the rear.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted anything here. With the current worldwide situation...I’ve had lots of time for myself. So, I’m finally able to work on the rear how I’ve wanted to. Everything out again....and rebuild. This is what’s gone down over the last week or so.

I eliminates the rear third row seats in the Prado completely. All seat belt hardware, trim, brackets etc. this gave me some great mounting points for a foundation to build off of. Found this anti vibration mat at the home store used in walls here. Laid it under the board before bolting it down. Very solid feel and I can shake the whole vehicle.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Then I stared at it for awhile thinking about the layout and this is what I came up with...for now. The good thing is that it’s essentially modular. The amp rack can be mounted in front of the enclosure or behind it.
I’ve got a huge 10m roll of aftermarket carpet that I cut to shape using the OEM carpet. After determining my mounting points for the enclosure and amp rack I then cut out holes over the eyelets in the carpet.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I build a panel for the distribution block in the jack stand area. Wrapped it in vinyl and turned out pretty nice. Easily accessible.

Mounted the sub enclosure and its rock solid. You’ll notice the area behind the seats. That’s where I’m going to build storage drawers or a box of sorts. It is an SUV after all.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Amp rack also in and mounted. Painted both a flat black for the moment but I’ll also be finishing it up with ‘beauty’ panels while I still have the time.
Tomorrow I’ll spend the better part of the day wiring. I gave plenty of room on either side on the floors for running speaker cables, COAX from the Topping D10 and HDSP controller.
Need to yank the seats back out to run the new COAX.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Also recently swapped out the L3SE for the X3PP. Using a UA4 bridged to both sides for the X3 and L6SE. Once the rear is done I may also be installing the L8’s instead. I’ve also unhooked the tweeters and retuned for the X3 to cover 250hz on up. These things sound fantastic.

Wishing you all good health and to stay safe. Preferable at home. Cheers


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome back.........looks great.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some more work done yesterday. Wiring has started. I have serious respect for the wiring routing wizards out there. Always drives me nuts.

Pulled out the right side seats and re-ran rca from the headunit and a digital COAX from the Topping D10 for the HDSP. I retained 1 ALD under the seat between the headunit and HDSP.
I was also able to wire up the distribution block. Some needed parts arriving today to hopefully wrap this portion up today or tomorrow.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So, all power, ground and remote routed to each amp. As well as, wiring for the HDSP and the relay. Left to do tomorrow is attach ferrules and heat shrink, speaker cables and rcas. Reinstall a few interior piece and remount the sub enclosure.
If everything goes smoothly...I should have sound tomorrow. I’ve got a few nice tunes already saved for the HDSP and will work from there.

I’m going to need a small(mental) break before tackling the beauty panels. This of course is not a day job for most of us.

Sorry for the shady pics as I know those are what we all really like anyhow.

Good health to all.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, left to do is to relocate the relay in the rear. Don’t really like it where it is now close to the distribution block. So I’ll remedy that tomorrow.
I also need to get some custom length rcas made up. Mine are a bit too long for this build and tight space. Nonetheless...


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Yes, all of that is what I’m using. However, we also fabricated an external USB powered supply.
> 
> The D10 is a no brainer for the price and it’s performance. Would be fantastic for the car pc crowd.


Hi, I would like to know about the external power supply that you used for D10. It can be helpful especially for non iOS users.


----------

